# StopTech brake pads - where to buy ?



## sven54 (Aug 27, 2007)

I would like to buy StopTech brake pads for Audi TT 1.8T AWD 225hp

OEM brake pad part numbers are:

Front - 1J0698151
Rear - 4B0698451


Without wear sensor if possible, if not it's ok.


----------



## DC Jetta Guy (Jul 31, 2004)

http://www.stoptech.com/


----------



## sven54 (Aug 27, 2007)

DC Jetta Guy said:


> http://www.stoptech.com/


Ok I know that too but please show me where to choose exact make and car model and engine model to find pads I want ?

I did not find that on their web..


----------



## greyhare (Dec 24, 2003)

http://www.powerslot.com/partsapp/index.php?c=stoptech


----------



## DC Jetta Guy (Jul 31, 2004)

greyhare said:


> http://www.powerslot.com/partsapp/index.php?c=stoptech


 Yup. There you go.


----------

